
Show HN: Learn maths by designing a rocket (ages 5-12) - calhat
https://www.infinityschool.co.uk/our-curriculum
======
calhat
We recently remade our entire maths curriculum so that the whole experience of
learning maths (at elementary school level - age 6-12) is based around
designing a rocket.

eg. When learning fractions, you have the problem of splitting up fuel tanks
on the rocket.

We'd love to hear your feedback and thoughts!

~~~
brudgers
Curious what has changed since the previous 'Show HN'.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13036644](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13036644)

